# How many children under the age of 18 do you have living with you?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

How many children under the age of 18 do you have living with you?


----------



## DuncanNZ (Dec 29, 2004)

Why is "0" not an option?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

None of your business! (g)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

boy 6.5, girl 5, boy 4, girl 2.5. There is something in the water that we were drinking. Same water as wife's parents and they have 11. We had city water and they have a well. Notice I said "were". We now have our own well.

Actually we decided to stop at 4. We don't have anything against having more. Sometimes it is a little unfair to the older kids when you have babies.


----------



## fiestaMojo (Mar 16, 2007)

Do my grown children that refuse to mature count?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 2...one day I will post photos of them...


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

DuncanNZ said:


> Why is "0" not an option?


I don't know, but I guess I can't vote (at least not accurately).
I guess no one cares about us Duncan!


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

Zero is not an option? That makes it difficult to vote.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You are kidding right??? pun intended...


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I had a childish Portagee in my car for 3 hours, does that count?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The state denied my breeding permit; zero.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I have four kids, but three are older than 18, and the as of yesterday, 16 and as of today, is the peverbial "licensed killer" ie car drivers license, glad she is on EE's insurance!

So not sure if I count as a one, even tho she lives with EE, weekends upon occasion with me.......hmmmmmmm

ah the delema of answering............


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's another non-vote for "0"..........seems that this group is being discriminated against


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We spent 18 years of our lives and countless $$$$$, on each of our two kids, gave them our support and wings to fly the coop. 

My guess is the Admin (author of these polls) is a young parent . . . discrimination indeed (g).


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I have 14 wives and 47 children but it will be a while before I get to go sailing again. 
Warren Jeffs


----------



## Renceb (Apr 9, 2008)

Another vote for zero here.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Cam...your kids, you know..the ones that are also your nephews don't count....(G)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

O under 18


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

zero, I guess our demographic wasn't interesting enough


----------



## DoomDahDoomDoom (Mar 3, 2008)

missing option: Zero (0)


----------



## jbstack82 (Sep 18, 2002)

I agree '0' should be an option.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Nevermind the 0*

Nevermind the 0, how about that more than 4. Terrifying . . . = )


----------



## dhornsey (Oct 25, 2007)

Zero - although I clicked "more than 4" just so I could see the results. I'm no mathologist, but this survey seems flawed.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

Why is 18 the magic number? It's not like my 19 year old is less of a PIA than my 12 year old.


----------



## lynxcat319 (Jul 15, 2005)

another zero here.Taght him that all adult animals kick thier young out of the nest.Did my job.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Giu...you wife put down THREE kids!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Hey Giu...you wife put down THREE kids!!


Oh yes ..him....we're embarrassed of him....we don't consider him a son anymore...sailing a tri-maran.....yukkkkkkk


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It appears the amount of time for sailing is directly proportional to the number of kids you have. 

0 kids - all the time in the world for sailing
1 kid - Grap the kid and go
2 kids - Still plenty of time to sail
3 kids - Sail once in a while
4 kids - Read about sailing on a forum and get a stinkpot.


----------



## scolil (Mar 9, 2007)

girl (7), boy (4), girl (21 mo)


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

0 living at home - Have 1 son he's at the age where he's really useful (27)
"Doc" Bob


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

My son's fifteen (at home) daughter's nineteen and away at collage, thou she'll be home the end of this month


----------



## Scubajeep (Nov 13, 2007)

My daughter is 8 and my son is 5. Both of the love to sail and hopefully I'll instill life long memories of fun and family for them.

Todd H
Thibodaux Louisiana


----------



## gulfcoastcruiser (Apr 14, 2008)

*None*

zero, but I do have two dogs, that are three and seven.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

15 please send donations...PM me for address


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

zero.. I mean none..... zippo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

it is a strange question


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Zero, Zip, Nada


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Two married boys gone, all that is left is my little girl and she'll be 18 in June.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

0 - Childfree on SV Estrellita


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How are you supposed to vote 0 ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They are finally gone. How do I answer zero??????????????


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

Do you count the man as a child though?


----------



## julied (Jun 7, 2000)

The options assume that everybody must have at least 1, huh? How about zero?


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

*might hurt my curriculum on passage planing, but we have*

3 under and 3 above ......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i have 6 and i hit the water at least once a month and seldom alone


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

from what i gathered 30% have 0 kids but i dont see that on the chart


----------



## kimbersleep (Jun 11, 2008)

There is no "0" to choose!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

9 year old girl, 11 year old boy


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Spawn and boats... one word....

*Bait!*

kidding, geez gimme a break, they're good for MOB drills as well. (so I've heard)


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

No 0 option (the one that might be a majority) this sounds like a political poll.


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

Zero, but my GF would tell you that I act like I am under 18 most of the time!


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Is this a question regarding the number of home made descendants / spouse, or the part time harboring of not related minors to accommodate for someones sick sexual preferences?


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

rewell6 said:


> It appears the amount of time for sailing is directly proportional to the number of kids you have.
> 
> 0 kids - all the time in the world for sailing
> 1 kid - Grap the kid and go
> ...


I don't have any kids, but I have a 9year old malamute (60s dog years) who is terrified of sailing, this directly affects the amount of sailing I do. I live aboard so I just can't leave her at home. She was OK with sailing at first but we have run into some nasty weather, 40kt winds blowing against the tide with the accompanying 10-15ft waves in the Straits of Juan De Fuca did the trick. She is now quite happy as long as the boat is tied up.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

(1) 14 year old 9 (yikes) teenage girl

2 fur kids, great dane and dalmation


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

*my pup*

Flickr: Zee-Miesha's Photostream
most recent one shows her happiness at remaining tied up


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

zero at home but have 18 grandchildren


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

DuncanNZ said:


> Why is "0" not an option?


Exactly! Ever hear of single sailors?


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Why is "What Time IS IT?" not an option ?????


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

None should be listed. Why isn't it on the list? Why is question asked. I don't have children, but children sail with me.


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

*A better question:* How many children sail with you? 0-4+


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

ZERO, None, Nada, never did and never will.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

fiestaMojo said:


> Do my grown children that refuse to mature count?


"You are only young once but can be immature forever"...that goes along with "Youth is wasted on the young". I also wonder why 0 is not an option.


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

2 kids (under 18)


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

Girl 14 and Boy 12


----------



## heenakapoor (May 29, 2012)

I have one kid.... a boy 2...


----------



## Tournant (Dec 6, 2011)

2 boys - 13 & 15. We're a big BSA family & they just hooked up with our local Sea Scout Flotilla. My oldest will be doing a two week summer STEM high school bridge program with the NSHF in Annapolis and he is STOKED!


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

We were soooo close to an empty nest but are now raising 3 grandchildren ages 12, 11, and 5. We are in our sixties.


----------



## bentwire (May 31, 2012)

just one 14 year old


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

None that I know off ....could not find that in the poll either


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

Both of mine are over 18 too.


----------

